# Google Drive problems on Mac



## KinthaamsIX (May 24, 2016)

Hello

Earlier this week, I uploaded a folder full of .png images to google drive, as I did not have a USB stick or hard drive on hand. The object of this was to move my images to my new computer. However, upon opening downloading the folder on my new computer, I find that the only thing it contains is an .exe called ".DS_Store". I opened this and found that it does absolutely nothing. Are my images lost? Is there any way I can recover them?

Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Google Drive is a Cloud storage, it Syncs with the Google Drive folder on your computer. When you start Google Drive on your computer, it Syncs the files in your Google Drive folder, with the files in the Cloud (on the internet). If you have the Google Drive icon on the left sidebar of Finder, you can Right click it (CTRL+Click) to see that it is syncing. The Complete Guide to Google Drive on a Mac
You can also go to Google Drive in the cloud to see your files. https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?elo=1 If your files are not in the Cloud, then your Google drive on your old computer didn't finish syncing with the cloud.


----------



## Deleted 6-9-16 (Jun 5, 2016)

If you have a new machine this means you have an old machine ....correct? Did you check your old machine as they should still be there..unless they were deleted. .DS_Store is an invisible file that you normally wouldn't see and it stores information particular to that folder.


----------

